# What is more shameful?



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I saw this on another forum.
What is more shameful, getting pulled out of every mud hole, or getting pulled home?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

depends on perspective

both can be looked at from postive and negative aspects.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Its a poll now! :bigok:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If I ever have to get pulled out at least I can go on to the next hole and keep on having fun instead of going home. Me and all the people I ride with give each other a hard time about having to or being pulled out but you just gotta know when to stop before you break something.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

if you are being pulled home, you apparently did something stupid... might as well try the holes as well... LOL


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Pulled home is being de- masculineised in front of all your buddies as far a holes...well everyone gets stuck, part of the learning curve....


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Been pulled home a few times because of my Ruhh-tard decision's , like driving down a creek with the flow of water not being able to see....Deep HOLES !!! Found out how well my bike floats on its own,i jumped off and couldnt touch bottom. Thats 1 story but like i said i have been towed home 3 times and my head was hung with shame each time !!!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well i saw gettin stuck aint that bad. i had to tow a freind back to his camp past about 70 people. he got laughted at allot.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

poporunner50 said:


> well i saw gettin stuck aint that bad. i had to tow a freind back to his camp past about 70 people. he got laughted at allot.


Yeah I agree...its better to be do'n the tow'n then to be towed..


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Stuck in hole = loss of pride
Towed home = loss of $$


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Stuck in hole = loss of pride
> Towed home = loss of $$


Agreed.

I've had my part of all of it. I've towed folks home, and pulled folks out...and in the same day I've been pulled out and towed home.

Pulled out = :34:

Towed home = :nutkick:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No shame what so ever in getting stuck. The only people who don't get stuck is those that don't try to find the limit of their machine and why would we build a mud machine if we didn't want to see just exactly what it would go through? I don't think a top fuel dragster driver would be happy only pushing the gas pedal 1/2 throttle. They build it to see what it will do. Same as the dedicated mud bike. We don't put 29 or larger tires, snorks, NOS, mod after mod to go through 4 inches of water in a parking lot. Hell no, we build them to see what they will do and getting stuck means we are pushing them to the limit.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> No shame what so ever in getting stuck. The only people who don't get stuck is those that don't try to find the limit of their machine and why would we build a mud machine if we didn't want to see just exactly what it would go through? I don't think a top fuel dragster driver would be happy only pushing the gas pedal 1/2 throttle. They build it to see what it will do. Same as the dedicated mud bike. We don't put 29 or larger tires, snorks, NOS, mod after mod to go through 4 inches of water in a parking lot. Hell no, we build them to see what they will do and getting stuck means we are pushing them to the limit.


Agreed. I don't think either one is "shameful" maybe the poll should be worded different. If you've never been stuck, you ain't ridin'. If you've never been towed back, you ain't ridin' hard enough !! :rockn:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Put it this way you can get pulled out of a hole and hit another one but if you break down and have to get towed home you will never stop hearing it from your Yamaha buddy about how much better there bike is. I know you guys have them kinda buddys because that is all I hear around my parts... I make them admit that the brute will beat them on race and mud.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been pulled out of a hole bein stuck and broke at the same time. The real pay off is gettin pulled out of a hole broken, get back to yer truck and fix it and come back for more haha. Done that lots. I've mainly hydrolocked my motor up, easy fix usually.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Id rather get pulled home . That means I gave it all she had and now I have another excuse to make more upgrades :rockn:

But to be honest.... if you're getting pulled home you also had to get pulled out.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

brute21 said:


> Put it this way you can get pulled out of a hole and hit another one but if you break down and have to get towed home you will never stop hearing it from your Yamaha buddy about how much better there bike is. I know you guys have them kinda buddys because that is all I hear around my parts... I make them admit that the brute will beat them on race and mud.


Thats why all my buddies ride Kawi's lol...they understand!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I've mainly hydrolocked my motor up, easy fix usually.
What does this mean?:thinking:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> No shame what so ever in getting stuck. The only people who don't get stuck is those that don't try to find the limit of their machine and why would we build a mud machine if we didn't want to see just exactly what it would go through? I don't think a top fuel dragster driver would be happy only pushing the gas pedal 1/2 throttle. They build it to see what it will do. Same as the dedicated mud bike. We don't put 29 or larger tires, snorks, NOS, mod after mod to go through 4 inches of water in a parking lot. Hell no, we build them to see what they will do and getting stuck means we are pushing them to the limit.



Nice analogy. My second ride out I accidentally sunk my brute up too the racks.....I definitely had to get pulled out. I was depressed because it died underwater (thought I might've sucked in water), then when it cranked up after being pulled out I looked like this guy---->:bigok:.

Oh yeah, brute wasn't snorkeled at the time.....and it still isn't :thinking:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Ya, Been there done both.........Thow me a strap man n let's pull er out!


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Just like IBBruin said, that's what there built for! If you don't get stuck every now and again, you ain't going hard enough:rockn:. The only one's laughing at you are usually the stock quads that won't try it. Like i tell one of my buddies " keep laughing sidelines, keep laughing"


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

hooliganhodgie said:


> Just like IBBruin said, that's what there built for! If you don't get stuck every now and again, you ain't going hard enough:rockn:. The only one's laughing at you are usually the stock quads that won't try it. Like i tell one of my buddies " keep laughing sidelines, keep laughing"


Well that is True most of the time but I am the one in a Mill that would try any hole with a stocky lol but Woot Woot mine is not stock no more lol and like you said if you don't get stuck or Brake some time then you are not trying hard enough we buy them to beat through mud holes were we will not put our trucks :rockn:


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

flowbackman said:


> Well that is True most of the time but I am the one in a Mill that would try any hole with a stocky lol but Woot Woot mine is not stock no more lol and like you said if you don't get stuck or Brake some time then you are not trying hard enough we buy them to beat through mud holes were we will not put our trucks :rockn:


 Try any hole with a stock quad? I like your style lol.... i like your style!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Both of mine are stock AC500's. When the engine was toast on mine I rode my son's, which is a wee bit smaller than mine. I was so amazed at how well it did. Check out the difference between it and Rozzy's.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Did both this past weekend, I'm pretty use to it. If you don't do either than you obviously aren't riding.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> If you don't do either than you obviously aren't riding.


 
Well said....:rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am our teams depth finder... i get towed back alot. but no one laughs because i usually save someone elses bike. haha. aint no shame in either one... i like getting towed back sometimes cause i can just enjoy a good beer or two on the way back. and you save some gas! And it dont hurt my feelings to get laughed at.


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

If you haven't been towed or pulled you ain't puttin on a show.It's only bad when it's your lil brother pulling you with his popo.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^haha ill push mine back before a poolaris hooks up to mine.... lol


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

NO shame to be pull out especially if is another brute but is a pride to pull out a honda or polaris


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

or push em... i usually pick hondas out of my a-arms and brush guard after every ride.... lol


----------

